# Winamp Playliste automatisch aktualisieren



## Spucky90 (10. Februar 2007)

Hallo

Wie kann man die Winamp Playliste so einstellen das die automatisch aktualisiert wird?
Also ich habe einen Ordner Musik, und wenn da jetzt zum Beispiel ein neues Lied rein kommt soll es auch direkt in der Winamp liste drin sein.
Ich möchte nicht bei jeden neuen Lied eine Playlist erstellen.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2007)

Spucky90 am 10.02.2007 14:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Wie kann man die Winamp Playliste so einstellen das die automatisch aktualisiert wird?
> Also ich habe einen Ordner Musik, und wenn da jetzt zum Beispiel ein neues Lied rein kommt soll es auch direkt in der Winamp liste drin sein.
> ...




du musst ja nicht unbedingt ne neue liste erstellen, du kannst ja einfach den einen neuen song dann in die liste aufnehmen.


----------



## Worrel (10. Februar 2007)

Media Library -Local Media - Rescan Folders at startup anhaken

Dann sind sämtliche Dateien in dem entsprechenden Ordner immer in der Media Library. Dort kannst du dann alle Tracks markieren und in die Playliste einfügen.

Oder vollautomatisch:

Die Verknüpfung zu Winamp (zB: c:\Programme\Winamp\Winamp.exe ) ändern in *c:\Programme\Winamp\Winamp.exe d:\Musik* , dann werden sämtliche wiedergebbaren Dateien aus dem Ordner d:\Musik wiedergegeben.


----------



## Spucky90 (10. Februar 2007)

Worrel am 10.02.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Media Library -Local Media - Rescan Folders at startup anhaken
> 
> Dann sind sämtliche Dateien in dem entsprechenden Ordner immer in der Media Library. Dort kannst du dann alle Tracks markieren und in die Playliste einfügen.
> 
> ...




Sry aber i-wie schaff ich das nicht.
Wie meinst du das mit der Verknüofung ändern?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Februar 2007)

Spucky90 am 10.02.2007 16:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Sry aber i-wie schaff ich das nicht.
> Wie meinst du das mit der Verknüofung ändern?



mach nen rechtsklick auf das symbol, über das du winamp startest
, und wo "ziel" steht schreibst du halt hinter das "...winamp.exe" noch das d:\musik bzw, halt den ordner, den du meinst.


----------



## Spucky90 (10. Februar 2007)

Herbboy am 10.02.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Spucky90 am 10.02.2007 16:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh super, danke jetz gehts


----------

